# Treppen/Bordsteine runter fahren/springen schädlich fürs bike?



## 71hd (14. Juli 2022)

Ich denke dass diese Frage bzw. dieses Thema hier gut hin passt. Also, Ich habe letzte Woche Samstag (09.07.22) ein neues Fahrrad gekauft. Ich habe mich an dem Tag für das Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race in Grau/Orange entschieden und das Bike war die ersten Paar Tage sehr gut, hat sich ganz gut angefühlt usw. Nun mein Problem aber, der Dämpfer bzw. das komplette Fahrrad an sich war nicht richtig zusammen gebaut von dem Fahrrad-XXL Laden (Griesheim). Ich habe direkt, nachdem ich paar Treppen runtergesprungen bin, ein lautes Knarzen gehört. Ich dachte dann dass etwas mit dem Rahmen passiert ist. Aber dem war doch nicht so. Die unterste Schraube vom Dämpfer ist abgebrochen. Ich bin dann zu einem Cube store bei mir in der Nähe hingefahren, die haben mir dann diese Schraube ersetzt. Der Mitarbeiter aus der Werkstatt der zu dem Zeitpunkt für mich zuständig war meinte, dass das Fahrrad (wie oben schon genannt) nicht richtig zusammen gebaut und nicht richtig eingestellt war vom Fahrrad-XXL. Er meinte ebenfalls, dass ich mit meinem Fahrrad keine Bordsteine/Treppen runterspringen soll,  keine Treppen runterfahren soll und allgemein keine Sprünge machen soll wo es Flat Landungen gibt. Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Ist es denn wirklich so? Sollte ich wirklich keine Treppen und ähnliches runterspringen? Ist es wirklich schädlich fürs Fahrrad? (sorry dass meine eigentliche Frage so spät erst gekommen ist ich fand es einfach wichtig dass ich die „Vorgeschichte“ ebenfalls erzähle)

Und ja dieser Thread von mir ist ernstgemeint und kein Troll oder ähnliches.

Na ja dieser Thread hat doch nicht so viel mit Fahrtechnik zu tun, aber ich weiß einfach nicht wo es besser zu passen würde. 😅


----------



## bad_fox (14. Juli 2022)

Nicht nur Treppen runter springen, auch das Fahren an sich ist für jedes Bike schädlich und macht es kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (14. Juli 2022)

Das selber schrauben kann auch sehr gefährlich sein!


----------



## maece78 (14. Juli 2022)

Hy, dein Bike ist in die Kategorie 4 eingestuft.








						Bike Klassifikation
					





					www.cube.eu
				



Wenn man mit einem Fully keinen Randstein mehr runter springen darf, verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.
Und wenn es doch so ist, bring das Bike zurück.


----------



## cjbffm (14. Juli 2022)

Nun ja, das Gerät hat (nur) die Klassifikation 4: 








						Bike Klassifikation
					





					www.cube.eu


----------



## cjbffm (14. Juli 2022)

Oh! - Zufällige Konzidenz!


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Juli 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Nun ja, das Gerät hat (nur) die Klassifikation 4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh. Scheinbar ist das Hinterradversetzen erst ab Kategorie 5 aufwärts genehmigt.  Wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Laminetti (15. Juli 2022)

Hi, es kommt immer darauf an wie du Treppen runter springst. Du kannst aus den Beinen ja noch einiges an Kraft abfedern. Und reden wir von 2 stufen oder 10? Tendenziell finde ich flat Landungen für jedes Bike schlecht, aber lässt sich nicht immer vermeiden. Sollte es eigentlich aushalten das Rad, es sei denn ein unwissender Praktikant schraubt dein Rad zusammen.


----------



## IceIce (15. Juli 2022)

Fakt ist das Kat4 bei Cube nicht Kat4 bei zB Focus oder Merida ist.

MOUNTAINBIKES VOLLGEFEDERT MIT MAX. 160 / 170 MM FEDERWEG (AUCH ALS HYBRID) / MOUNTAINBIKES MIT FEDERGABEL MAX. 130 MM FEDERWEG (AUCH ALS HYBRID)​KLASSIFIKATION: KATEGORIE 4​*Für Fahrten auf:*


asphaltierten Straßen und Radwegen
Wegen die durch Sand, Schotter oder ähnliche Materialien befestigt sind (z.B. Forststraße, Feldweg)
Befestigten und unbefestigten Wanderwegen auf denen Wurzeln, Schwellen, Steine und größere Absätzen häufiger vorhanden sind
raueren unbefestigten Terrain mit sporadischen Sprüngen von bis zu 0,5m
wobei die Laufräder im ständigen Kontakt mit dem Untergrund sind bzw. aufgrund von Unebenheiten wie Wurzeln den Bodenkontakt kurzzeitig verlieren (-> kein Fahren auf einem Laufrad, keine Bremsungen wobei das Hinterrad den Kontakt zum Boden verliert).

*Achtung:* Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich bei der Verwendung von Hinterbauständern, Schutzblechen, Gepäckträgern, sowie Fahrradanhängern der Einsatzbereich des Modells immer auf Einsatzkategorie 2 verändert.


Danach fallen für mich Treppen raus.
50 cm Sprünge sporadisch, und bei ner Treppe sind die Absätze mehr als häufig.
Alternativ kann man aber darauf warten wie Cube die Treppe im Garantiefall sieht


Aber immerhin wird ständig Cube als Preis-LeistungSieger dargestell.

Mit meinem Merida oder Alutec hatte ich bei Treppen oder mehr noch nie ein Problem.


----------



## brmlm (15. Juli 2022)

Eigentlich schon etwas frech.....

Nach ASTM (wohl die übliche "Norm" wenn man an die Kategorien denkt) wäre Kategorie4 bereits bis 1.22Meter



			http://www.srm.de/fileadmin/user_upload/products/SRM_ASTM-F2043-13.pdf


----------



## 71hd (15. Juli 2022)

Laminetti schrieb:


> Sollte es eigentlich aushalten das Rad, es sei denn ein unwissender Praktikant schraubt dein Rad zusammen.


Ja also ich denke sowas ähnliches ist auch passiert. 😅 Wie gesagt mein Dämpfer bzw. Hinterbau ist nicht richtig zusammengebaut und locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoltaaaan (15. Juli 2022)

Solange weder deine Federung, noch deine Felge durchschlägt sollte es doch okay sein.
Ein Fully Rahmen sollte die Kräfte von Dämpfer und Gabel aushalten und bei Treppen ist wahrscheinlich die Rad/Reifen Kombination der limitierende Faktor, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Juli 2022)

71hd schrieb:


> Ja also ich denke sowas ähnliches ist auch passiert. 😅 Wie gesagt mein Dämpfer bzw. Hinterbau ist nicht richtig zusammengebaut und locker.


Du hast dir schon die beiliegenden Anleitungen abgesehen, was du als Nutzer vor jedem Fahrtantritt machen sollst... 🤷🏻‍♂️... Z.b. alle Schrauben auf festen Sitz prüfen...


----------



## 71hd (15. Juli 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du hast dir schon die beiliegenden Anleitungen abgesehen, was du als Nutzer vor jedem Fahrtantritt machen sollst... 🤷🏻‍♂️... Z.b. alle Schrauben auf festen Sitz prüfen...


Die vom Fahrrad-XXL habens ja nicht richtig zusammengebaut.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Juli 2022)

71hd schrieb:


> Die vom Fahrrad-XXL habens ja nicht richtig zusammengebaut.





71hd schrieb:


> Die vom Fahrrad-XXL habens ja nicht richtig zusammengebaut.


Ändert nichts an der Absicherung das du es vor Fahrtantritt prüfen musst... Macht keiner... Ist aber trotzdem deine Aufgabe...


----------



## Cycliste17 (16. Juli 2022)

Als ich noch sehr jung war, bin ich oft Treppen herunter. Manchmal 4-5 Stufen in einem Sprung oder 2 Stufen herauf. Dirtjump oder Dual/Fourcross bin ich gerne gefahren. Alles mit Hardtail und Federgabel. Nach 4-5 Jahren brach der Rahmen. Wir fanden das bei  solchen Belastungen nicht ungewöhnlich. Dass die Werkstatt das Bike falsch zusammengebaut hat, ist ärgerlich. 
Einem Händler erzählt man nicht was man mit dem Rad macht. Sollte in der Garantiezeit etwas kaputt gehen, werden sie Dir immer unsachgemäßen Gebrauch vorwerfen. 
Wir haben damals natürlich das Gleiche versucht was die Frorider aus Kanada gefahren sind. Die Händler haben auch gesagt, dafür gibt's dann keine Garantie mehr. Der Verweis auf Videos und Bilder wurde so kommentiert: kann man alles machen. Die Fahrer dort bekommen die Bikes gestellt. Das bricht nicht nach 3 Sprüngen, die Lebensdauer wird aber deutlich verkürzt. 
Ich fand das nicht logisch. Es wird Werbung mit waghalsigen Stunts gemacht, die Fahrräder sind aber dafür eigentlich nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## cjbffm (16. Juli 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Ich fand das nicht logisch. Es wird Werbung mit waghalsigen Stunts gemacht, die Fahrräder sind aber dafür eigentlich nicht ausgelegt.


Du sollst ja auch bald wieder neu kaufen = Konsumieren. - Ich finde das schon "logisch".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (16. Juli 2022)

Jo, war damals schon so. Aber wir waren jung und es hat Spaß gemacht. Die Teile waren auch nicht so teuer wie heute.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (17. Juli 2022)

Wirf es weg & kauf dir ein altes BMX bei Kleinanzeigen. Wenn ich hier einige Posts so lese müsste meine Generation längst tot sein und die Fragesteller hätte es nie gegeben. Alter Vatter…


----------



## Deleted 289649 (17. Juli 2022)

> Treppen/Bordsteine runter fahren/springen schädlich fürs bike?​


Mach das nicht... Mach das nicht.. Mach das einfach nicht.. !!


----------



## cjbffm (17. Juli 2022)

Es sollen sogar schön Räder (zusammen-) gebrochen sein, die nie eine Treppe auf eigenen Rädern herunterfahren mußten...


----------



## IceIce (18. Juli 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Es sollen sogar schön Räder (zusammen-) gebrochen sein, die nie eine Treppe auf eigenen Rädern herunterfahren mußten...


 Cube halt 😜


----------



## ylfcm (18. Juli 2022)

Mit Alu spring ich auf jeden Fall keine Treppen mehr runter!







War auch mein letzter Alu-Rahmen...



Ne, aber ernsthaft zum Thema wurde ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Kleine Kanten/Treppen sollte eigentlich jedes Rad abkönnen, als MTB sowieso. Landen muss man aber auch können, sonst können dem Rad 20cm auch mehr weh tun als 120cm.
Gleichzeitig hat @Cycliste17 vollkommen Recht damit, dass man dem Händler im Zweifel lieber nicht haarklein erzählt, was man mit dem Fahrrad so anstellt.
Aber - unabhängig davon, ob es nun korrekt aufgebaut wurde oder nicht - man sollte sich durchaus dran gewöhnen regelmäßig alle Verschraubungen zu kontrollieren. Lose macht schnell was kaputt. Wenn man da sorgenfreier/technikblinder agieren will, ist ein Hardtail dann doch die elegantere Lösung. Da lernt man auch schneller "sanft" zu fahren


----------



## slowbeat (18. Juli 2022)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Mit Alu spring ich auf jeden Fall keine Treppen mehr runter!


Der schöne Teppich  😱


----------



## DonCarbon (22. Juli 2022)

Es gibt genügend bikes auf dem Markt mit Freeride/DH Freigabe, mit denen du sogar Touren fahren kannst. Da fällt mir auf die schnelle Radon/RAW/Transition ein.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Juli 2022)

Mit dem Rennrad oder jetzt dem Gravel hüpfe ich auch Bordsteine runter. Solange man ordentlich mit beiden Rädern landet passiert da nichts.

Treppensets springen oder runtersurfen hat aber auch schonmal einen Rahmen (war ein Ghost erst 5700 Anno 2007) bei mir brechen lassen 🤣

Die neueren extrem Hardtails stecken auch gut was weg, sind spaßig zu fahren und man lernt auch wieder was dazu. Vor einigen Jahren war das noch anders was die Qualität da betrifft in meinen Augen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2022)

Zu viele Landungen ins Flat und Sprünge über Treppen (gibt hier sonst nix) , nach 3 Jahren, Kategorie 5 (ja wird grad "auf Kulanz" repariert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (23. Juli 2022)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Mit dem Rennrad oder jetzt dem Gravel hüpfe ich auch Bordsteine runter. Solange man ordentlich mit beiden Rädern landet passiert da nichts.


Da passiert auch nichts, wenn man damit noch andere Sachen fährt. Das hier ist ein Pinarello Rennrad. Sogar noch mit Felgenbremse!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Juli 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Da passiert auch nichts, wenn man damit noch andere Sachen fährt. Das hier ist ein Pinarello Rennrad. Sogar noch mit Felgenbremse!



Da wiederspreche ich dir nicht... bei mir passt das Material, die körperlichen Skills für sowas fehlen mir aber 🤣


----------

